# bekomme phpmyadmin nicht zum laufen



## paradig (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo

ein wohl recht großes Problem ist es die PHPmyadmin mit apache zum laufen zu bringen, ich hab jedenfalls Tagelang gegoogelt und zig einträge gelesen.

Ich habe mich nach der Methode von 
http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/lokaletestumgebung/lokaletestumgebung.php#7

gerichtet. Danach bekam ich Apache mysql (neuste Versionen) zum laufen.
Die Apache Page erscheint bei mir nun auch....

Nun hänge ich aber dabei den phpmyadmin zum laufen zu bringen.

Und zwar will der Autor von Wintotal dass ich 
$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://localhost/myadmin';

eingebe in die config.inc.php

wenn ich dann die Zeile http://localhost/myadmin
im Browser eingebe bekomme ich einen tree als Rückmeldung, dachte aber dass sich da die Datenbank läd...

Mir fehlen hier ein paar Grundlagen, insbesondere wie man die phpmyadmin in den apache einbettet und umgekehrt.

es hat ne ganze weile gedauert bis ich erstmal den apache zum laufen brachte nun hänge ich schon stunden an dem problem und komme mit google einfach nicht weiter...

vielleicht hat wer ne gute seite oder kan mir einen crash kurs verpassen.

wenn ich die index.php in den brower mit dem
localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php lade dann öffnet er die Datei

danke für Hilfe

Para


----------



## ImDoomed (1. Januar 2010)

Hi, also ich habe gerade Apache laufen und MySQL und komme mit http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ auf die Datenbank 

ich nutz das XAMPP da must eigenlich nur Control.exe starten und alles läuft.


----------



## paradig (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo

ja, ich wollte Xamp nicht nutzen weil ich mal sehn wollte wie das alles funktioniert

Gruß

Para


----------



## jgraber (1. Januar 2010)

Wohin hast du phpmyadmin ausgepackt? 
Dies muss in das Verzeichnis, in dem der Apache die Daten ausliefert.


----------



## fredolin (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Para,

in deiner httpconf hast du diesen eintrag gemacht:
http://localhost/myadmin 

zeigt dein DocumentRoot auch auf den richgtigen ORdner wo der phpMyAdmin liegt?


Mit scheit, das diese Zuordnung nicht stimmt


----------



## paradig (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo

woher weiss ich in welches verzeichnis er die daten ausliefert?

fredolin

wie muss der phpmyadmin dort liegen? Muss das root verzeichnis PhpMyAdmin dort drin sein oder wird dies durch das dukumenten verz. ersetzt.

danke

Para

P.S. meine installation ist genau so wie der die auf seiner seite erklärt

ich habe in der httpd von apache

Alias /myadmin "D:/Server/phpMyAdmin/"
<Directory "D:/Server/phpMyAdmin">
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from 127.0.0.1
</Directory> 

ist es das was ihr meint?

wie gesagt, wenn ich http://localhost/myadmin/ eingebe dann bekomme ich das verz. von phpmyadmin....
nur irgendwie startet der nicht...


----------



## Nehemia (1. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen

Schaumal, lad dir aus dem Internet "wampserver" runter  http://www.wampserver.com/en/. 
Da ist schon alles installiert. Runterladen, starten und unten rechts in der Taskleiste kommt ein Symbol, da klickst du drauf und kannst dann u.a. PHPmyAdmin aufrufen

broschd Neujahr


----------



## jgraber (2. Januar 2010)

Deine Fehlerbeschreibung deutet darauf hin, das er die index.php nicht korrekt verarbeitet. In deiner httpd.conf muss es eine Zeile geben mit DirectoryIndex. Diese sollte in etwa so aussehen:

DirectoryIndex index.htm index.html index.php index.php3 default.html index.cgi​
Dort muss es mindestens einen Eintrag für index.php haben. Prüfe dies mal und falls es fehlt, bitte ergänzen. Nachher den Apache neu starten. 


Falls das Problem dann immer noch besteht bitte dies prüfen:
Laut deiner Konfiguration erwartet Apache deine Daten im Verzeichnis D:/Server/phpMyAdmin. Die von dir verwendeten Anleitung führt dies zwar nicht explizit auf, aber ich nehme an, dass du von phpmyadmin.net das Zip-File mit phpMyAdmin heruntergeladen hast. Oder? 
Dieses Zip musst du nach D:/Server/phpMyAdmin entpacken, falls du dies nicht gemacht hast.

Noch ein weiterer kleiner Check: Der Test mit phpinfo() in der Datei info.php hat funktioniert?


----------



## paradig (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo jgraber,

also der directory index war unvollständig gesetzt, ich habe das nun geärndert und nun greift er direkt auf die index.php zu beim aufruf von myadmin.
Statt den "Index of" und die Verzeichnisstructur öffnet er nun das file index.php wie ein texteditor.

Das phpmyadmin habe ich ordentlich entzippt.

*Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die passage durchgelesen die du angesprochen hast *
und auch in einem anderen Forum habe ich das eben gelesen.
Ihr werdet mich jetzt sicher steinigen, aber das erledige ich schon selbst, wenn das stimmt was ich denke....


Muss man denn um phpmyadmin nutzen zu wollen php installiert haben?




Paradig

Ich habe nun php installiert und zwar #  PHP 5.2.12 installer [19,659Kb] - 17 December 2009

dann habe ich bei Modulen das apache 2.0 Modul ausgewählt...



So also phpmyadmin läuft nun auch wenn es einen Fehler bringt,
und zwar kann er die mysql extension nicht laden.

Das liegt wohl daran dass die extension dir auf ein verzeichnis verweist das garnicht existent ist also kann er die
extension=mysql.dll

nicht laden.

Nun weiss ich aber nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe und woher ich das tree bzw die dateien bekommen


----------



## jgraber (2. Januar 2010)

paradig hat gesagt.:


> Hallo jgraber,
> Muss man denn um phpmyadmin nutzen zu wollen php installiert haben?



Ja, ohne das PHP installiert ist kannst du keine PHP Programme ausführen lassen...


----------

